
The iPhone Has Passed a Key Security Threshold - rkudeshi
https://www.technologyreview.com/news/428477/the-iphone-has-passed-a-key-security-threshold/
======
rkudeshi
Counterpoint: security researcher Christopher Soghoian says this story is
false.

"I've been told Apple will extract encrypted data from an iPhone, providing
the cops get a warrant. This story is wrong."

<https://twitter.com/csoghoian/status/234975984615567361>

In response to others questioning his anonymous source, he adds:

"I'd bet large sums of money that my source is right. Also, the sample search
warrants sent by prosecutors to Apple are online."

"My sources have seen the warrants served upon Apple. Also, Apple won't
comment on this. How much do you trust them?"

"Look at the warrant language from California prosecutors, here:
<http://t.co/2fpfMxrL> "

(All quotes from his Twitter at <http://twitter.com/csoghoian>)

